# My Poor Mini Roses!! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jul 19, 2011)

This morning when I went out to the front yard, I found my new mini rose bushes at the base of the birdbath...







 had all been completely stripped of their leaves!






Here is a close up of the damage.






I figured it was the Dreaded Leaf Cutter Ants that have been a problem in the front yard on and off for years now.  And sure enough I found their "nest"!! With all my nice rose leaves there on the surface of the hill. 






I now have to figure out how to get rid of them. I have tried many different Ant type killers, but it appears they are immune!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 19, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Jul 19, 2011)

That would make me so mad...I'm mad for you!  

You could try this:  http://www.ehow.com/how_6718650_kill-leaf-cutter-ants.html


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> That would make me so mad...I'm mad for you!
> 
> You could try this:  http://www.ehow.com/how_6718650_kill-leaf-cutter-ants.html


Thanks for the link.  I did put some DE in the nest. I have to go see if they are still there, or if they "moved".  One year, I followed a trail of them about half a block frim my yard to their nest!


----------

